
Financial information data for web2.0 businesses - any (businessplan) examples available? - anonymous2

======
heylo77
<http://www.businessplanarchive.org> \- but those are old bp s

------
litepost
SXSW had at least two decent talks on web apps, including their financial
performance.

\- <http://www.carsonified.com/sxsw.pdf> \-
<http://particletree.com/sxsw/autopsy.zip>

